# Delete an album



## plasticorange (Mar 1, 2010)

Should be a way to delete an entire album of saved shows (all of Seinfeld) instead of having to delete one at a time.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

You can delete an entire folder - just select the folder but do not open it - press the clear button.


----------

